# Permanent Resident Visa / Texas



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

Hope someone has some input here: My husband and I are applying for Permanent Resident Visas...In Texas Dallas said yesterday that they are being cautious and making people do the temporary first....Called Eagle Pass, they said cant apply at Mexican Consulate, have to go to the American Embassy which I knew was not true....Del Rio didnt speak any English....Loredo said yes you can apply for Permanent first and dont have to apply for Temporary....We live in Dallas and would like to just travel to Austin. Does anyone know what Austin is doing?

thank you so much for any help !!!!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I have heard that Laredo is the most efficient and least demanding Mexican Consulate. I suggest that you plan to spend a night there and apply for Permanente, if you have your documents in order and can qualify. 
Note that , if you drive, you will only have a temporary importation for your car for 30 days. Once you are Permanente, you can no longer have a foreign plated car in Mexico.


----------



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

hello RV ******....you know me....thanks sooooo much...i will email you


----------

